# To Sell the Van or NoT?



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm seeking the views of our knowledgeable members on whether to sell our motorhome or not. 

A bit of brief background - In May last year I was diagnosed with bladder cancer. Initially, it did not seem to be a major problem the tumour was removed. prospects as they say looked okay. Unfortunately, I then suffered a heart attack in October, which set treatment for the cancer back a bit. A further biopsy in February showed that the cancer had become more aggressive I needed to commence chemo - nine week course of treatment. Followed by a month or six weeks rest then removal of bladder/prostate etc. With an expected 12 week recovery period.

At the moment i am okay and three weeks into my chemo Now to the nub so to speak. The van is our only transport, not the most ideal vehicle (A Class Hymer) Due for its MOT in June. I,m debating whether or not to get it serviced and MOt'd then try and sell it and buy a small car for the "duration" so to speak. I don't really want to part with it but it is not practical for us I think at the moment.

I don't think I will get much use out of it this summer, if i hang on to it whilst all the treatments are complete, it will be November - not the best time to sell if I have to. Friends and relatives are saying maybe now is not the best time to make decisions, but we are where we are. I'm not sure when the "best time" will be?

I know the final decision will be mine, and my better half. But what would you do? Sometime other peoples perspective and ideas are what needed in why didn't I think of that!

All views gratefully received

regards

Herman


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cancer*

Hello Herman,

My thoughts would be to keep the Van. However, I do not know and not asking your financial status. Look forward to a recovery and if the van is there then you will have something to look forward to. This in my humble opinion could help keep you positive for the future.

Getting that Cancer treated is your number one priority.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello Herman

Sorry to hear the news, I hope things work out well for you. I have a good friend with similar problems and he's doing fine now after a worrying time so here's hoping in your case Herman. My wife had surgery, chemo and radio-therapy a couple of years ago and it certainly took it out of her for just over 12 months - no way she could have driven a mh during that period. Now she's fine - could handle a tank. I guess one issue is if you can't comfortably manage the Hymer for say 6 to 12 months could someone else drive you around in it, even say on the 'bad days', 'cos even during chemo there are lots of 'good days'. Effects of chemo vary hugely from person to person, my brother-in-law recently worked right through his only taking the days for the actual treatment - others folks are completely zonked by it. Similarly, will the effects of any surgery stop you driving for long - if so how long - just a few days - a couple of weeks - if so can you manage not driving or can someone else help out. Maybe the seating position in the Hymer would prove more comfortable than a car - cramped low seats can put pressure on the prostate area - and if you need a loo while you are out, which you may well do given the problem, the mh is perfect in that respect of course. We found the mh was great during my wife's period of 'getting better', which was quite a long time really, and we used it as a 'haven' to get us out on short day trips, self-contained, private, home-from-home. It wasn't exactly adventurous but it was just what we needed. I've met a few other mh-ers for whom the mobile home aspect of the van is a 'life-saver' - especially when they need personal space, especially the bathroom. Often these folks are recovering cancer patients, sometimes they are just coping with difficult chronic conditions.

Its your call Herman, as you say, but we all need help in situations like this, there's no training for it is there, it just suddenly hits you and there you are having to make big decisions. For what its worth I'd see whether others can manage the Hymer for you when needs be, if and when you can't and ask the medics about potential discomfort and how long it will last.

If its at all possible, hang on to it, (but you will probably need another driver sometimes), and if you do manage to keep it running I reckon it will prove very useful in the recovery period enabling you to get out and enjoy some freedom. You say you may not use it much, but by that you are probaly thinking of long trips, maybe look at the Hymer is a different way for the coming year, not so much a thing of adventure, more of a daily (on the good days) means of escape from being stuck in the house.

Herman, I found all that quite hard to say but nothing like as hard as it will be for you to read, you are confronting the reality I'm just waffling - good luck mate, I'll be thinking of you.


Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Good luck with your treatments. 

Frankly, I would dismiss any subtle financial considerations. It is simply a question of whether the van will be more of a burden to you over the next several months or whether it will give you something to look forward to.

Dave


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks Guys for the replies. 

Jagman I think you are spot on I was thinking of longer trips. We used to winter away in Portugal. Also good point about the driving position I hadn't thought of that.

Of course any non driving days/periods would apply to a car as well. I appreciate how hard that must have been to write, we are all scared of the C word. But a well reasoned argument does help sort things out.

Regards

Herman


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Herman

Your motorhome may be the one thing that keeps you going throughout your treatment. To get rid may cause later regrets. If you can afford it, why not put her in storage, SORN her and buy a cheap car to run about in for now.

I had an operation a few years ago that put me out of the driving seat for 6 weeks. I know its not the same, but the thought of being able to drive my baby again kept me smiling when I was laid up.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello Herman. My stepfather is just waiting to go for the test to assess results of his first BCG. You sound quite a tough cookie - can I tell him about you driving the Hymer? He'd be impressed. My mother lets him push the lawn mower (nice of her) but little else!

I got my small van so that there'd be facilities on board since becoming less able to hike to the loo etc (not much of a behind a bush type) So having it all on board is as everyone says -a godsend sometimes. Lie down and rest properly when you like/cup tea/loo. Plus, haven't we all seen some motorhomers that look as if they're a 100???

And they're absolutely right about the driving position too. However mine is very heavy to drive especially with my joint problems- and an old beast to do the hills as first vehicle here. Have just got small runabout and sitting any time in it is purgatory. If van had been a lighter drive, wouldn't have bothered. Latest thing I might get is one of those revolving seat things you sit on to get out.

Bet the Hymer is like driving a puff of wind compared to the Talbot!!

D'you know......It's just struck me - reading back, it really sounds far more like a pitch to get some support for 'keep the Hymer' rather than 'It's got to go'

Also, there's a lot to be said for not jettisoning the trappings of an active life. Using things occasionally I think is far better than sitting looking at a space where they (and ourselves) used to be. I've paid the blinking subscription for the local gym for 2 yrs - can hardly go at all this year - but if I stop paying, it's like admitting defeat forever.

I used taxis at first for town, and had to wait to get small car. By the way, are you getting all your mobility/disability payments. These are meant to keep folks independent and mobile. Even if you got a lower rate because you are coping well, it would help with transport. (Sorry if I'm teaching you to suck eggs but my s/father didn't claim for ages when he got less mobile).

Besides, how can you possibly leave this bunch - they're all so supportive. Even when I've done the stupidest thing in the world - ya get sympathy! 

Lots of best wishes to you for the future, and good luck with the van, 

- Helena.


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Vardy (Helena)

I take the point about the onboard facilities ( should Pusser be consulted as the resident Loo expert?)
I genuinely wanted peoples opinions, before making my mind up. At the moment I don't have much problem driving the Hymer, pwer steering etc, even though its an old beast 1993. Not sure whether I'm entitled to anything, I retired early and live on my pension, I'm only 57. So I expect that I wouldn't qualify for anything.

On balance I think that I may hang on to the the van a bit longer, even if we are only able to day trip as you say we have all our facilities available.

Thanks to everyone who took the trouble to reply.

Regards

Herman


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think DA's right.

theres more to recovery than mere medicine, theres also a great deal of positive thought involved.....I know this sounds very much like psycho-babble, but over the years I've met dozens of folks who have been diagnosed with a debilitating condition, its anecdotal, but those who made the best, most complete recovery and also dealt best with the treatments involved, seemed those with a positive goal. 

So, thats another aspect to consider when thinking of your Hymer.

Also, depending on the frequency of your journeys, remeber there may be ( you ask at the GP or hospital ) Ambualnce Service tranport facilities to take you to and from your treatment. Also, if you cost it out, it may be cheaper to go places by taxi when you feel up to it. Consider the cost of the car/MOT/insurance etc. then having to preplace the motorhome when you have recovered.

please take my best wishes and hopes for a full and speedy recovery, best of fortune to you and your family.........and, when you see medic at the hospital, if you're not sure ASK. about anything to do with your treatment and recovery, ( sometimes they forget that people dont understand as much as they do, and the stress can make the patient forget what they get told)


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi All

Looks like a trend is developing here! Seriously, I don't know about being a tough cookie, given the constant flow of changing emotions, but I'm living with, as opposed to dying of, cancer. 

When I first posted I was really considering selling, as the best option. All the kind posts and points raised make me think I was being to hasty.

Thanks all

Regards

Herman


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Herman I wish you well and a quick recovery. All I can say about the Hymer is that after my cancer op I had to use my motor caravan instead of the car as I needed my toilet frequently. I know that your circumstances are different but the Hymer might be more useful than you think. The thoughts of weekends away will keep you going.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello again Herman - just read through the thread again - first time since early this morning. Interesting developments!

1. Definite emphasis on keeping the van
2. Lots of good reasons put forward - all very sensible
3. You've admitted to 57 - spring chicken!
4. Adventurous past in mh - methinks you'd miss it too much if it went altogether

Maybe a bit early for a final conclusion but I feel a very strong urge to say keep it!

Once again - all best wishes

Dave


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello herman


I vote that unless finances dictate, you should keep the van. You have to agree that you don't have to set off on world expeditions to benefit from MH'in? There's a great deal of enjoyment to be had just sitting by a river on a hot sunny day, eating corned beef sandwiches with a hot cup of tea and looking at the view.
And anyway Herman, the world will wait for you.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Herman,does your other half drive? if so can they drive the van comfy or is it a tow ?it may be better to sell & get something you can both drive easy,plus if it comes to the worst would they want to keep it ?When I was 30ish (now 50+ish)I got a DVT (cramped on a areoplane before it became popular :lol: )I was in a ward with some nice old gentlemen one who only had a few quids but spent it to make his life comfy-lecy scoter etc and one who was loaded (half a mill)and had just bought a new car without power stering and could not drive it telling me that after reversing out of the garage he had to rest.I told him to sell the car and buy one with P/S and all he did was moan that he would loose 2k, but when I pointed out that he could not drive it so he was loosing 9k he could not get his head around it.After 2 days he told his mrs to sell the car and get a new 1 that she could drive with p/s and blow the money :lol: 
You have to make your life comfy to suit your needs now and if that means getting rid of the van for a car then do it, you can always buy another van. :wink: SORRY for being blunt,and I hope all goes well for you and yours, it may not be what you wanted to hear but sell and buy somthing that will suit your present needs.
terry


----------

